

Mobile developer jobs which are really web based roles - carljoseph
https://msgooroo.com/GoorooTHINK/Article/16224/Mobile-developers-in-web-land/16991

======
laughfactory
To me this article suggests that the market is really looking for a viable
cross-platform development environment. Clearly Xamarin isn't hitting ask the
right notes or it would be exploding. I suspect that something like Meteor on
mobile might just be what explodes. In fact Meteor on mobile could be even
bigger than Meteor in the web space. Imagine how happy employers would be to
simplify, and rather than hiring separate highly specialized developers,
simply hire those with HTML, CSS, JavaScript, and Meteor skill sets. And
theoretically they'd need less developers because the same code base would run
on both iOS and Android. Personally I'd lay money this is where we'll see the
market move in the next five years. Sure, graphics intensive games and such
will continue to be native-only, but there's a huge swath of applications
which could run exceptionally well on a platform like Meteor on mobile.

